# 3 and half month old puppy looks skinny



## Lilly15 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ths is her picture


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!

She's a cutie, but quite thin compared to my pups at that age. Has she been checked for worms recently?

We look forward to many more photos of and stories about your little girl.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is cute. She looks a little thin. I was trying to think how muck Chloe weighed at that age. I know she was 15 pounds at eleven weeks which was is almost three months.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

You can see her rib bones even in that picture. I agree she should be checked for worms if she hasnt. Maybe even try increasing food to three cups or a little under.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-she looks thin. I think I can see her ribs. Has she had a vet check recently, including being checked for worms?

If she is otherwise healthy, just increase the amount she is eating each day. She may need to be worked up to 3 cups or so a day. Each puppy is a little different, and the amount they eat needs frequent adjusting depending on age, activity and body condition.

My 4 month old eats 4 cups per day of NutriSource LBP a day, but she is quite active, playing and wrestling with my 2 year old and my 1 year old.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think Chloe started on four cups around four months.


----------



## Lilly15 (Jun 4, 2015)

thanks everyone for the replies. well her last set of shots is in 2 weeks and shes also scheduled for worm test so we will see... shes very hyper she doesnt show any sign of sickness at all just hungry all the time... i wanted to increase her food portion to 3 cups but i was reading that it may make her grow faster (which is bad for her bones) and not get fatter. i noticed she keeps getting taller. i will post more pictures of her..


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You don't want her to get fat, or to grow too rapidly but you don't want to starve her either. It's a constant adjustment with young puppies. She should gain at least a pound a week and during a growth spurt could gain 2 or more pounds in a week.

Ideally, you should be able to feel her ribs, pressing lightly with your fingers as you stand over her. You should not be able to see her ribs. With puppies sometimes it seems like this can change overnight


----------



## Lilly15 (Jun 4, 2015)

thank you Tahnee for your reply. she's been gaining 2 lbs a week. we got her at 8 weeks weighting 5lbs and now shes almost 14wks weights 15 lbs... so shes gaining weight but not sure if is becasue shes getting taller ....


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Is it possible she is younger then you think.

Edit after posting this I realize she looks her age in the photos.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is so adorable.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

She does look a bit on the thin side. You can always drop off a fecal sample at the vet prior to the visit in two weeks. Results would be in the following day. If it is parasites, it would be better to get her started on medication sooner rather then later. If the test is negative, then increase her food a bit.


----------



## Lilly15 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you!!! She is a cutie and crazy runs and plays all the time! ... Someone asked me if she was younger but when i got her from the breeder she gave me paperwork she was born feb 23... She did look smaller than her brother and sister


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Your pup does look thin to me but I agree with Tahnee that you just have to keep feeling those rib cages. Puppies grow in such funny spurts that I don't think any two grow the same way. They seem to grow legs one week and ears the next. Please enjoy your time here on GRF.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

She looks very thin to me. I agree to check for parasites, but also increase her food amount and see how she does.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

My male golden puppy who is 13 weeks old weighs 22lbs. His at a prefect weight I can feel his ribs but can't see them. I think Shelley my female was about 44lbs at 14 weeks old she always was on the chubby side even now at 7 years old.


----------



## DoreenB (Sep 19, 2014)

*Maybe a little more*

Your dog does look a little thin, but she's high energy. I agree with others who said to try feeding her a little more. My puppy was six and a half pounds when we brought him home at 8 weeks. He was a canine vacuum. I increased his food by a small handful at each meal. At 11 weeks, he's ten and a half pounds and lately he's been leaving a little on his plate at mealtime.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

River was always thin and made me work to keep weight on him as he grew. He was very very active. He finally leveled out at a good weight when he was two. I don't know if this is common or not. He's my rescue whose story is on the forum here somewhere.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

My vote on it is no matter what her fecal shows, deworm her. And then do it again two weeks later. Adjust the dose for increased weight two weeks after the first. She ought to have been dewormed at 2,4,6 and 8 weeks and again at 12 and 16 weeks. Such a small size at 8 weeks implies some sort of parasite, even if you got a clean fecal. I'd have been very worried if any of my puppies were that small, they are usually 5# by 3 weeks if not before... 
Everyone else's posts are right- you should be able to feel but not see the ribs. That can change overnight and you find yourself feeding more one day, less the next.


----------

